# Pregnant Balloon Molly



## irrab (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey is my balloon molly pregnant or is she just living up to her name.

Actually is she even a she lol

I am a total newbie to the fish game and I have 2 mollies and the other does not look as big. If she is a she then i will need to get another one so she is not tired out by the other.
I have a photo of the other molly too (orange one) 

Can you tell me their sexes if you can see from the pics. iPhone not so good at taking pics. lol

thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

not 100% sure on the white one due to its so blurred I can't see its bottom fins properly.

but the orange is 100% male

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b224/leafgirl115/12.jpg that is a male molly.

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b224/leafgirl115/123.jpg thats female.

note the different fin shapes this holds true for all livebearers


----------



## irrab (Feb 22, 2009)

hey thats great. In that case i do not thik it is a she after all then lol. the white ones tail fin is longer than the orange but not as much going on in the area as shown in your pic.

Thank you for your help tho.

May still try and get a more clear pic


----------

